# Nike and UA new method for silkscreen?



## txsbigeasy (Nov 19, 2010)

Bought two shirts from Nike and UA, both seemed to be rubbery and very stretchy on performance Tshirts. Anyone know the ink or method used


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

noticed that a lot of Nike's golf apparel is decorated with vinyl this year. I dont know about the rubber finish though.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Silicone ink is starting to hit the market, wouldn't be surprised if that's what it is. Supposedly very soft, and super high elongation.

I wish I had the time (and interested customers) to play around with it, sounds pretty cool.


----------



## txsbigeasy (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks for the input, ill keep investigating. 
Thanks for your replies!!!!


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

could it be regular plastisol with a stretch additive?


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 8, 2009)

it should be the silicone based ink. We just tested some today (one of the first gallons available to the public) and are told it's what Nike uses. The print is super thin, bright white and super stretchy. Nazdar is selling it. The availability is pretty low right now, but that will change. Gallon is $120-$150 depending on the color. It does require an additive (similar to nylonbond) and the ink has a short life span once the catalyst is added. 

pierre


----------



## txsbigeasy (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks for all of the replies. if anyone has any clue as to how i can get my hands on some, the info would be great.


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 8, 2009)

txsbigeasy said:


> thanks for all of the replies. if anyone has any clue as to how i can get my hands on some, the info would be great.


call Nazdar. We just printed a bunch of shirts with it today and it is great. I am told the colors are still few weeks out, but black and white should be available. Ask for the IMS 1500 Silicone textile ink.

pierre


----------



## Tonyt79 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have bought some Nike shirts lately that are vinyl on them. And UA looks to be the same but I don't wear them so haven't paid much attention to them


----------



## heltepappa (Nov 23, 2013)

bluemoon said:


> call Nazdar. We just printed a bunch of shirts with it today and it is great. I am told the colors are still few weeks out, but black and white should be available. Ask for the IMS 1500 Silicone textile ink.
> 
> pierre


Is this the ink that now goes under the name "NAZDAR DA Series Nylon and Flock Screen Ink"?
A quick search on Nazdar's website shows no results on the word "silicone".
Do you know the current name for this particular silicone ink?


----------

